# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Ich bin traurig und niedergeschlagen

## Hartmut S

Es hat zwar nicht wirklich etwas mit der Prostata zu tun, aber ich schreibe es einmal, weil ich seelisch ziemlich am Boden bin.
Nun hat es doch noch etwas mit dem Gesamtbild meiner Gesundheit zu tun.

Einer unserer kleinen Yorkshire Terrier ist mit 8 Jahren eingeschläfert worden.
Er war seit einem halben Jahr krank, hatte sich aber bis vor kurzem wieder gut erholt.
In den letzten Tagen wurde er fast blind und hatte schmerzhafte Krämpfe.

Am Freitag hatten wir in Hamburg eine umfangreiche Untersuchung, mit anschließenden MRT machen lassen.
Festgestellt wurde ein Gehirntumor, deren Umfeld bereits auf die Augen drückte.
Die Tierklinik empfahl uns, den Hund aus der Narkose nicht wieder aufzuwecken.
Es ist besonders traurig, weil Yorkis normalerweise 15 Jahre alt werden.
Er war Flug- und Seetauglich, und ein lieber kleiner Kerl . . . . . 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

... war eben nicht unsterblich wie sein Herrchen.
und dann das andere Hündchen - muss das jetzt alleine sein?
Richtet ihm eine Portion "César" schön an, als Trauermal.
Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Sabine

Lieber Hartmut,

als leider kinderlose - aber seit 25 Jahren völlig begeisterte Hundehalterin kann ich Deinen Schmerz sehr gut nachempfinden und verstehen.

Aber Sarkasmus finde ich auch hier nicht angebracht.....

----------


## wesoj55

Ich kann mich da Sabines Worten nur anschliessen.

Habe leider auch schon einige Hunde über die Regenbrücke gehen lassen müssen.

Denke aber, das einer, der keinen wirklichen Bezug zu Hunden bzw. Tiere hat, das auch nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Traurig.

Wie heißt es doch so schön:
Wer nicht gut zu Tieren ist, ist auch nicht gut zu Menschen.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aber Sarkasmus finde ich auch hier nicht angebracht.....


Sarkastisch war das wirklich nicht gemeint.
Der Unsterbliche wird mein Mitgefühl schon herausgelesen haben.
Und wie anders als mit einem Luxusfrässchen soll man 
ein Hündchen über den Verlust des Partnerchens trösten?

Hvielemi


PS@wesoj55
Deinen Schlusssatz hättste Dir sparen können.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Hartmut,

Deinen Schmerz kann nur ein Hundehalter verstehen.

Ein Hundeleben ist leider immer zu kurz!

Wir haben die Trauer um unsere verstorbenen Hunde sofort mit einem neuen Welpen bekämpft!

Liebe Grüße

Hansjörg

----------


## Reinhold2

Tiere haben ein Recht auf einen schmerzfreien Tod, wir Menschen leider nicht...

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Sabine, 
wir haben auch nur 1 Kind. Vorher hatten wir nur einen Hund.
Egal welches Leben geliebt wird, die Hauptsache ist, dass man etwas lieb hat, und einigermaßen zufrieden, besser noch glücklich ist.

Lieber Jürgen,
Brigitte sagte: Jemand der Blumen liebt, hat doch eigentlich auch Tiere lieb, oder!?

Lieber Hansjörg,
so haben wir es auch immer gemacht.
Nur weiß ich heute noch nicht, wie viel Zeit vergehen muss, bis ein neues Leben in die Familie kommen darf.
Wir hatten immer 3 Monate vergehen lassen.
Ich bin mir da gar nicht sicher.
Brigitte und unser anderer kleiner Gismo sind sehr traurig.
Was sollen wir tun?
Meinst du, wir sollten über unseren Schatten springen, und einfach mal gucken gehen?
Wer sucht den Hund aus? Unser zweiter, 7 Jahre alter Yorki, Gismo?
Brigitte denkt über einen Bolonka Zwetna nach . . . .

Lieber Konrad,
ich kann zwischen den Zeilen lesen,
Brigitte kann nicht so gut zwischen den Zeilen lesen, aber sie verzeiht dir!

Lieber Reinhold,
bist du auch ein Tierliebhaber?
Hier einmal meine Gedanken zur Todesspritze:

Da stelle ich mir rein hypothetisch einmal vor, Brigitte liegt unterm MRT, und ich soll entscheiden, ob sie auf Grund Ihrer schweren Krankheit eingeschläfert werden sollte.

Worin liegt denn da der Unterschied? Das der Mensch eine Seele hat, und das Tier nicht, wohl kaum . . . 
Wir lieben das, was wir lieben. Ob Tier oder Mensch. Es ist die Familie.
Natürlich muss nun gesagt werden, Tierliebe ist eine andere Liebe. Nicht die eines Menschen.

Es ist doch aber eigentlich völliger Quatsch.
Ich kenne Paare, die durch den Tod getrennt wurden, wo sich der verbliebene Partner an das Tier geklammert hat. Den Hund mehr liebte, als alles andere auf dieser Welt.

Gruss Hartmut

*Brief aus dem Regenbogenland...* 
Du warst bei mir bis zum Ende. Und auch nachdem ich schon gegangen war, hast du mich noch eine Weile gehalten. 
Als meine Seele meinen Körper verließ, blickte ich hinab und sah dich weinen. Ich würde dir so gerne sagen, dass ich alles verstanden habe. Du hast diese letzte Entscheidung nur für mich gefällt. Und sie war weise. Es war Zeit für mich zu gehen. 
Ich danke dir für dein Verständnis. Niemand wird meinen Platz einnehmen. Aber die, die nach mir kommen, brauchen die Liebe und Zuneigung so, wie ich sie hatte. 
Du denkst immer an mich. Das sind Momente, wo du so unendlich traurig bist. Bitte, denk nicht voller Trauer zurück. Denke nur daran wie glücklich wir waren. 
Und wenn die nächsten Wegbegleiter dich für immer verlassen müssen, dann werde ich an der Regenbogenbrücke auf sie warten. Ich werde ihnen danken, dass auch sie Dich glücklich machten. Und ich werde auf sie aufpassen - für Dich! 
Ich danke dir dafür, dass Du mich geliebt hast Du für mich gesorgt hast und Du den Mut hattest mich mit Würde gehen zu lassen.

Dein Quicky
(Anjuk von R.)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Brigitte sagte: Jemand der Blumen liebt, hat doch eigentlich auch Tiere lieb, oder!?




Ja, liebe Brigitte, so kann man das sagen.
Ich mag die Lebewesen, weil sie leben, also gewissermassen
beseelt sind. Die Blumen bewundere ich wohl mehr wegen
ihrer Vielgestalt, Bergblumen auch wegen ihrem Überlebenswillen
(oder einfach -fähigkeiz?) in karger Umgebung.
Haustiere aber haben nicht nur z.B. einen hübschen Pelz,
 sondern auch Individualität und Eigenheit,
die es ihnen und uns möglich machen, Beziehungen zu
haben, Abneigung, Zuneigung und wohl auch Liebe.
Der Schmerz ist ein anderer, ob eine Balkonblume verwelkt,
oder ob ein geliebtes Haustier stirbt.

Nochmal anders ist es, wenn ein geliebter Mensch stirbt.
Das makabre Beispiel mit der Spritze macht das deutlich.
Für das Hündchen war das ein Liebesdienst, es von künftigen
Leiden zu verschonen. Dies ist bei so einem Hausgenossen und
Freund ein schwerer Entscheid, von Schmerz und Trauer begleitet.
Auch das andere Hündchen wird trauern, seinen Gespielen
vermissen. Deshalb suchte ich nach Trost für es. Zuwendung
vorzuschlagen wäre wohl besser, als ein luxuriöses Trauerfrässchen.
Und dennoch: Auch für Menschen gibt es das Leidmahl nach 
der Beerdigung oder Abdankung.

Menschen hingegen haben auch im Leiden einen eigenen Willen. 
Niemand sollte gezwungen werden, das Leben bis zum bitteren 
Ende durchzuleiden. Doch der Mensch hat das alleinige Recht auf 
sein Leben und damit auch darauf, es ausschliesslich selbst zu beenden. 
Doch dies hier auszubreiten, geht zu weit, wir haben dazu andere 
Themen geöffnet.





> Lieber Konrad,
> ich kann zwischen den Zeilen lesen,
> Brigitte kann nicht so gut zwischen den Zeilen lesen, 
> aber sie verzeiht dir!


Danke




> ... wir sollten über unseren Schatten springen, 
> und einfach mal gucken gehen?
> Wer sucht den Hund aus? Unser zweiter, 7 Jahre alter Yorki, Gismo?
> Brigitte denkt über einen Bolonka Zwetna nach . . .


Geht dann, wenn ihr fühlt, dass es Zeit ist.
Für das verbliebene Hündchen Gismo mag das früher sein als für Euch, 
es wird sich auch kaum mit Rassefragen beschäftigen wollen.


Die sind ja süss, diese Bolonka ...

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

na ja . . .
ich denke eher an so einen wischmop.
die "ubaja" als rüde.
http://www.puks-tal-bolonka.de/bolonka-huendin-ubaja.html
hoffentlich bellt er mich nicht auf russisch an.

----------


## Sabine

" Ubaja " ist einfach nur zum *K N U T S C H E N .....* sie sieht fast genau so aus wie unsere Kati ( Havaneser ) 
Hätte ehr gedacht, daß es sich hierbei um einen Havaneser handelt - die Bolonkas haben meistens ein ziemlich lockiges Haarkleid

----------


## Hartmut S

liebe tier- und blumenfreunde,




> Wir haben die Trauer um unsere verstorbenen Hunde sofort mit einem neuen Welpen bekämpft!


. . . . und genau das ist vollkommen richtig!


wir haben heute alles in die wege geleitet.
am samstag wird er abgeholt
600 km fahrt ist mir der kleine teufel wert.
hier ist das kleine äffchen. 14 wochen alt. er wird nicht viel größer.
er versteht und bellt sogar deutsch. 

(Urheberrechtlich gesch. Bild: R. & K. Kaufmann)

----------


## Sabine

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Hartmut...

ich freue mich sehr für Euch Alle - ein ganz süsser Fratz ist das !
Ist es denn nun ein Bolonka Zwetna geworden ?

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo sabine,

ja, es ist ein bolonka zwetna. brigitte wollte ihn gerne haben.
sie wollte die rasse bestimmen. den hund und seinen namen durfte ich aussuchen.
er heisst da vinci. somit wird er mich immer an die PSA-Messungen erinnern. *g*
ich würde die termine nie mehr vergessen. mein team von der urologie ist jetzt schon begeistert. *g*

meinen humor habe ich auch jetzt noch nicht ganz verloren.
er heisst tatsächlich so. ob ich dem kleinen einen anderen namen gebe, weiss ich noch nicht.
vielleicht zobel oder little devil.
unser belgischer schäferhund (tervüren) hiess damals perseus.
er war kein griechischer gott, aber sehr, sehr schlau.

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Hartmut,
"Leonardo" würde doch in diesem Zusammenhang gut für diesen süssen kleinen Kerl passen. 
Euch Beiden viel Freude mit, ich nenn ihn mal Leonardo !
Herzliche Grüße von uns Säntis-Besteigern, Carlos und H.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Carlos,
liebe H,

der Kleine ist schon seit Freitag Nacht bei uns.
Brigitte konnte es nicht abwarten.
Er heißt nun Sharky oder Chipsy, und wird artgerecht gefüttert.
Zurzeit knabbert er mir meine Zehen ab.

Lieben Gruss
auch von Brigitte

----------


## horst01

Beim Anlesen der traurigen Nachricht kamen mir schon die Tränen. Ich bin mit Hunden groß geworden, im Sommer sogar mit Lucky  in der Hundehütte übernachtet.
Heute, allein lebend, mit einer Krebserkrankung träume ich davon einen Lebensgefährten an meiner Seite zu haben.
Dem entgegenstehend ist die Sorge, was wird aus Ihm wenn ich nicht mehr für Essen, Geborgen- und Streicheleinheiten sorgen kann.

Vor ein Paar Monaten hat sich Paule, ein Freigänger  bei mir ein miaut. Ein Dickkopf wie er im Buche steht. Schmuseeinheiten gibt es nur, wenn er möchte. Kraulen fordert er aber nach Belieben ab.

Schön, dass es vier Pfoten gibt.

Horst

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Horst (01) ,

beim Lesen, deiner Nachricht, kommen mir zwar keine Tränen,
aber ich weiß, dass du weiß, wie es ist, oder es werden könnte.

Warum lebst du allein?
Hohle dir einen neuen Lebensgefährten (einen Hund oder eine Hündin).
Hole dir vielleicht auch eine neue menschliche Lebensgefährtin.

Es klingt sehr traurig, was du schreibst.
Ich denke aber trotzdem, dass du noch etwas planen kannst.
Ich habe dein Profil gelesen. Es steht nicht viel drinnen.
Ergänze es doch bitte einmal.
Danach gucken wir einmal . . . 
Prostatakrebs bedeutet nicht das sofortige Ableben!
Bitte schreibe einmal, wie man deine Krankheit einschätzen darf.
Ich glaube nicht, dass dein neuer Partner verhungern wird.
*Katzen leben übrigens auch sehr lange!*
**
Oh, hoffentlich macht unser lieber Ralf nun nicht wieder Ärger.
Er mag es nicht, wenn ich hier so etwas schreibe.
Er ist schon älter, und versteht nicht alles. 
Ein Profil ist nicht relevant *g*

Gruss
Hartmut

http://up.picr.de/19343127wn.jpg

http://up.picr.de/19343143yr.jpg

http://up.picr.de/19238628oa.jpg

http://up.picr.de/19238629kg.jpg

----------


## horst01

Hi Hartmut,

es war auch nicht beabsichtigt, dir eine Tröpfchen aus dem Tränensack zu locken.
Du hast es jedenfalls so verstanden, wie ich es zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.

Hund oder Hündin ist schon meine Wunschvorstellung. Wie aber bereits gesagt,
was wird aus diesem Wuff, wenn ich nicht für ihn sorgen kann.
..Hole dir eine ..eine neue menschliche Lebensgefährtin. Sobald ich meine Erkrankung anspreche, wird mir gute Besserung gewünscht.
Ich wohne abseits von Bremen an einem Waldgebiet und genieße die Ruhe zu jeder Zeit. 
Ich denke, auch wenn ich Ralf nicht kenne, für diesen kleinen Ausschweifer wird er 
wohl mal ein Auge zudrücken.

Meine Klinik habe ich hoffentlich an richtiger Stelle plaziert.

Gruß,
Horst

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo horst,

dein Profil hört sich wirklich nicht gut an, aber lass bloß nicht den Kopf hängen.
Die Forschung geht weiter.
Hattes du die Niere in den Griff bekommen? Eine reicht ja zum "guten" Leben.

Lieber Horst, warte zunächst einmal ab. Manchmal entwickelt sich alles zum Guten, und dann kannst du dir doch noch ein Hündchen anschaffen. . . . 
Ich habe in meinem Leben schon sehr viel erlebt. Immer gab es am Ende eine gute Überrachung.



> PET CT geplant, Kasse lehnt ab; Klage vor Sozialgericht gewonnen;


Da würde mich das Az. interessieren. Vielleicht über PN?
Es ist wichtig, dass eine stationäre Aufnahme im Antrag angegeben wird, und eine nachfolgende Therapie erfolgt.




> Sobald ich meine Erkrankung anspreche, wird mir gute Besserung gewünscht.


Sprich sie doch einfach etwas später an.
Erst kommt die Liebe, dann der Sex.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## horst01

Moin Hartmut,

das Aktenzeichen dürfte schon im Breifkasten sein
Aber hallo, mit einer Niere eben nur den Alkoholkonsum um 50 % senken!
Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe keinen Bock mehr herum zu lavieren. Zwischenzeitlich
weis ich wann eine Kartoffel gar ist und was man alles daraus zubereiten kann.

Meine Behausung ist so, wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. Ganz ruhig am Waldrand 
gelegen, ideal für ein Hündchen.

Ich warte nun einmal das Ergebnis der Laborwerte zum Ende des Novembers d. J. ab.

Gruß
Horst

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Horst,
_danke für die Post!

_Ich wohne übrigens auch direkt am Waldrand.
Es befindet sich auch ein bekannter Wildpark in unserer Nähe.
Ideal für Hunde, wenn sie einigermaßen gut erzogen sind.
Die Ruhe ist herrlich. Da macht es dann nichts, wenn du morgens um 5.00h vom Kuckuck geweckt wirst.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## horst01

Hi Hatmut,

gerne würde ich deinen Rat bzw. deine Einschätzung anfragen. 
Vor einem Jahr lag mein PSA Wert bei 0,03, stieg dann sehr schnell an auf 9,51 ng/ml 
Nach Ablauf von einem viertel Jahr ( 3 x Zoladex) ist dieser nun bei 0,02.  
Soll ich noch eine weitere Behandlung mit Zoladex anstreben?
Käme ich dann evtl. auf 0,00 ng/ml ?
Gruß, Horst

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Horst,

hierzu fehlt mir das fundierte Wissen.
Mit einer Hormontherapie werde ich mich erst befassen, wenn es bei mir soweit ist.
Es gibt hier im Forum sehr vieler Mitglieder, die dir diese Frage beantworten können.
Stelle doch noch einmal deine Frage hier ein:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?8335-endokrine-Behandlung-mit-Zoladex
Unser lieber Hvielemi / Konrad kann sie dir ergänzend beantworten.

Gruss Hartmut

EDIT Hartmut:  
übrigen, die trauer über meinem hündchen habe ich gut überwunden.
welch ein blödsinn, was  ich hier geschrieben hatte. es war doch nur ein tier.
dennoch, ich war sehr niedergeschlagen. ich hatte mich trotzdem über die anteilnahme gefreut. ich hätte damit wohl lieber ins tierforum gehen sollen, wo katzen, ratten und schweine  sterben. (ein keines *g*, weil wir die letzteren fressen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vor einem Jahr lag mein PSA Wert bei 0,03, stieg dann sehr schnell an auf 9,51 ng/ml 
> Nach Ablauf von einem viertel Jahr ( 3 x Zoladex) ist dieser nun bei 0,02.  
> Soll ich noch eine weitere Behandlung mit Zoladex anstreben?
> Käme ich dann evtl. auf 0,00 ng/ml ?


Oh, Horst, was Du schon alles durchstehen musstest!
Eine Hormondeprivation wird NIE 0.00 ng/ml PSA erreichen,
erstens, weil irgendwann die Messuntergrenze erreicht wird,
dann schreibt man z.B. <0.01.
Zweitens kann die Hormontherapie den Krebs zwar über Jahre
aufhalten, aber nicht ganz wegmachen.

Wenn Du Zoladex auslaufen lässt, wird der PSA früher oder
später wieder steigen, Du kannst dann aber das Testosteron
und seine Wirkungen auf die "Männlichkeit" geniessen und
die Hitzewallungen fallen weg etc.
Wenn dann der PSA eine gewisse Schwelle  z.B 4 ng/ml erreicht 
hat, wird eben wieder drei mal drei Monate Zoladex gegeben.
Das lässt sich unter Umständen in mehreren Zyklen so
handhaben und soll die Gesamtüberlebenszeit nicht kürzen.
Dises Verfahren heisst IADT - Intermissioned Androgen Deprivation 
Therapy.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------

